
Konga: The Emergence of an African Technology Powerhouse - taphangum
http://cyberomin.github.io/startup/2016/01/07/african-powehouse-1.html
======
chirau
Whilst your endeavors seem noble and ambitious, your title is self-promoting,
clickbait and makes claims unsubstantiated by facts and figures. Why is Konga
a technology powerhouse? What markets and industry does it dominate to warrant
such a term as powerhouse? Just because you are building this and that doesn't
make you a powerhouse.

I am African too and I love my people, but constant endearment such as this
when you haven't accomplished much in terms of traction, market share or
profit is why people don't take our tech sector seriously. Your tech stack or
even number of products do not make you a tech powerhouse. Time to get real

~~~
coderKen
He said technology powerhouse not, business powerhouse. I don't see how
traction, market share or profit come in here. But for the record, Konga is
moving fast in terms of traction and has a fair share of the Nigerian market,
this is a country of over 100 Million people with more than 16% online and
increasing. If you live in Nigeria you should know this, I really doubt that
you live in Africa. I am not for endearment but if you do the maths, Konga is
headed towards profitability that's for sure.

Sources:

[http://www.internetlivestats.com/internet-
users/nigeria/](http://www.internetlivestats.com/internet-users/nigeria/)

[http://www.worldometers.info/world-population/nigeria-
popula...](http://www.worldometers.info/world-population/nigeria-population/)

~~~
chirau
So what is a technology powerhouse? I would love to hear your definition.

------
coderKen
It's good to know that Nigerian tech companies are now building stuff with
really high standards. I always respected Konga after Omin - an engineer gave
a talk on an app he did for the stock market. I think it would be a fun place
to work. Do they have any openings for front-end engineers?

~~~
cyberomin
Hi @coderken,

Thank you for the kind words. Per an opening, please check the about page of
my blog, send me an email and I will make introductions.

Once again, thank you. Celestine Omin.

~~~
coderKen
oops, didn't even realized it was you. I hardly check out usernames on HN, I
just go for the content because most usernames are usually weird.

